
Show HN: DepthAI/MegaAI – Medical mask detector trainer on Collab - seventytwo
https://colab.research.google.com/github/luxonis/depthai-ml-training/blob/master/colab-notebooks/Medical_Mask_Detection_Demo_Training.ipynb
======
seventytwo
This trainer is one of several features we've been developing to make
implementation of vision-based AI super easy. The entire DepthAI API allows
users to leverage the Intel Myriad X SDK for use with DepthAI and MegaAI
hardware.

We've also made most of our hardware open source (github.com/luxonis) so that
end users can develop with our Myriad X modules for integration into their
specific devices.

The DepthAI hardware we've made can run "spatial AI", which combines hardware-
level passive stereo depth along with inference to generate metadata which
describes not only what's detected, but where it's detected.

Our latest module, MegaAI, combines a 12MP camera with the Myriad X in form
factor half the size of credit card. The hardware features
([https://www.crowdsupply.com/luxonis/megaai#hardware-
features](https://www.crowdsupply.com/luxonis/megaai#hardware-features))
include 4k60 max stream rate, hardware image and video encoding, 2.5W max
power consumption, and of course 4TOPs inference power. All power and data is
through a single USB cable.

